# Board Slides



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Ue the "search" function. The question has been covered before!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

try de-tuning your edges on the contact points(basically the four corners of the board that touch the snow surface)...or check your balacne u kinda wanna be centered over your board and not too far forward or back and the box centered right between your legs


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

It helps to throw your arms out infront of you to give you some balance and to keep a flat base. I can't really give you any more advice other than just keep trying them or watching other people that can do them and just try it like they do.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Start out on a flat box. Im guessing that when u fall, it's because you're leaning slightly to far back, so concentrate on keeping your shoulders and head right above the board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I just did my first "sort of" board slide in Flagstaff yesterday. I hit this really nice, easy ride on box in the Sunset Terrain Park that was about 18 inches wide. I rode on 50/50 and I pivoted around my front foot to 180 off. I have had a real mental block on doing a boardslide. While this was not a true boardslide, it helped me gain a little confidence going down the box with the board across it.
> 
> Tech is right; most people including me, lean back too much out of fear of catching the toe edge. I ass plant so often as a result. One instructional video I watched used the "pet the dog" method. You ride down, knees flexed and hands out just below shoulder level as if your were petting a large dog in front of you.


jumping onto a box is easier then spinning on it, give it a try nexttime sno. its much harder to catch an edge then beginners think. sliding back is way easier to do then catching an edge.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> jumping onto a box is easier then spinning on it, give it a try nexttime sno. its much harder to catch an edge then beginners think. sliding back is way easier to do then catching an edge.


if you catch an edge, do you have enough time to react? the thought of going face first scares the @#%*@$! out of me.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> if you catch an edge, do you have enough time to react? the thought of going face first scares the @#%*@$! out of me.


ummm well i will put this so it doesnt sound scary lol. try it on the easiest box possible. stop like 20 feet before and hop on slow, just 90 on. dont worry about finishing the box, this way you can really feel out the speed necessary and get your balance solved. this way you will assuredly have enough time if you catch an edge, and even if you do it fast usually you have enough time. knock on wood but i have yet to hit my face catching an edge, the only 2 times i recall catching an edge i fell to the side anyways. it really is easier then a 5050 in my opinion once you get over the fact that its scary lol. it feels way better as well.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

This video should have everything you need to know (and more probably).

snowprofessor.com/how-to-snowboard/snowboard-tricks/how-to-boardslide-a-fun-box

--rick


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Backside boardslides to fakie are really hard tricks. I've been riding rails for a long time and can spin onto them and off of them with ease but regular bs boards still throw me off the rail one way or the other. 

Your best bet is to find a nice wide flat box with a slight incline and approach it slowly, almost at a stop, and jump on 90 and allow gravity to slide you down it. If you come in with momentum it will really throw you to the side. After you get used to sliding down it then you can begin to increase your speed.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked that video....the shopping cart comparison was really cool. rails are #1 on my list of achievements for the 2009-2010 season. I didn't try this year because I was convinced that if I tried a BS I was gonna catch an edge. I guess i'm still not sure how the downhill edge doesn't catch whether on a rail or a box.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

# 1 mistake people make while attempting rails / boxes / boardslides / whatever ... trying them before mastering the carve. Your skill level should be high enough before even entering the park to avoid serious injury. Master your edge control first. If you cannot ride switch and land 180's on flat-ground with ease, what makes you think you'll be able to boardslide, when most of the time doing a boardslide you have to either compete the other 90 to ride out switch, or else spin back the way you went to ride out regular.

But if you can do all of the above: my advice is keep low, knees bent, and don't fight it if you feel yourself slipping off - just ride off and try again.


----------

